# الاجهزة الالكترونية الطبية



## electoabdo (21 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء نرحب بكم في القسم وان شاء الله يتم هنا مناقشة الاجهزة الالكترونية الطبية من ناحية فكرة العمل والتركيب و الصيانة ونرجوا من كل من لديه معلومة وضعها هنا.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوكم عبدالله


----------



## علي العطار (22 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم 

من دوعي سروري ان يكون هناك مجال للتحدث عن قسم اجهزه طبيه وهذا القسم يعتبر نادرا من الكليات يتم الدراسه فيه
اتمنا ان يكون هناك مجال للمناقشه فيه :18: :84: :77: :77:


----------



## electoabdo (30 مارس 2006)

*قريبا ان شاء الله*

السلام عليكم 
سيتم ان شاء الله قريبا وضع معلومات عن الاجهزة الطبية و فكرة العمل والصيانة فانتظرونا ولا تنسونا من دعائكم
اخوكم عبدالله


----------



## eng_shadi (30 مارس 2006)

I will attach a paper for this prurpose


----------



## benhak (9 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك اللله فيكم 
نرجو الإسراع في نشر المواضيع الخاصة بالأجهزة الطبية لأنها نادرة وخاصة كل ما يخص الصيانة


----------



## بندر الغلاب (15 أبريل 2006)

وبانتظار المواضيع ....


----------



## electoabdo (21 أبريل 2006)

اخواني السلام عليكم
اسف للتاخير وسننشر المطلوب بعد الامتحانات ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العصا (22 أبريل 2006)

الله يسلم ايدك يا اخي عبد الله والله يوفقك لانه مواضيع الاجهزة الطبيه كتير نادرة وصيانة الاجهزة فيها قليل من يشرحها فيا ريت كل واحد عنده معلومه يضعها وله جزيل الشكر والتقدير في هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## eng/dream (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
سبق وارسلت هذة الرسالة ارجو ان تفيد

هذة مجموعة من الاجهزة الطبية وبعض اهم وظائفها ......الحقيقة كان مطلوب منى تجميعها و فكرت اشارك بيها يمكن تفيد اى حد يبحث عن معلومة 


*Name *
*Function *
1. 
Defibrillators
An electronic device used to re-establish
normal heart beat.

2. 
Pacemakers

Electric stimulator that produce periodic electric pulse to case heart contraction 
3. 
Spirometry 

To measure changes in long volume 
4. 
Electroencephalography (EEG)

To record potential functions from the brain
5. 
ULTRASOUND
Medical imaging technique that uses high frequency
sound waves and their echoes.
6. 
*Electro surgery units*


To assist in surgical procedure by providing cutting and homeostasis “stopping bleeding” 
7. 
*Hemodialysis machine*


machine with a special filter that removes wastes and extra fluids from blood
8. 
*Nebulizer*
provides a fine mist of medication to the lungs.
9. 
*Oxygen Concentrators*
electronically powered device with a series of filters that extract oxygen from room air.
10. 
*Ventilators*
An automatic mechanical/pneumatic device designed to reduce or provide the work required to move gas into and out of the lungs.
11. 
Phototherapy for Newborns
Used to treat neonatal jaundice, this therapy delivers therapeutic light to the baby through a lightweight blanket.
12. 
Continuous Passive Motion Machines
Used for post-surgery patients, these motorized machines move the arms and legs to keep patients mobile and their joints strong.
13. 
MRI: Magnetic Resonance Imaging
modality using
large magnet to generate high-quality visualizations of soft tissue in body.
14. 
Bone Densitometer

A device that measures the strength
and density of bones; often used to determine the risk of
developing osteoporosis.

15. 
C-arm

A mobile fluoroscopy system used for studies
ranging from orthopedics to cardiology.
16. 
CT: Computerized Axial Tomography

modality using fan
beam of X-rays, which rotates around the body to produce
“slices” of human anatomy.

17. 
EKG: Electrocardiogram

a test that records the
electrical activity of the heart, shows abnormal rhythms(arrhythmias or dysrhythmias) and detects heart muscle damage.
18. 
Endoscope

Visual examination of the interior of a hollow
body organ by use of an endoscope.

19. 
Mammography

A diagnostic procedure to detect breast
tumors by the use of X-rays.

20. 
Pulse Ox meter

Computerized monitor and probe that displays a digital percentage readout of a calculated estimate of the patient’s hemoglobin (Hgb) that is saturated with oxygen (SpO2).

21. 
PET: Positron Emission Tomography

modality that
detects radioactive compounds that have been injected into the body to provide information on function rather than structure.
22. 
Electrophoresis 
To measure quantity of the various types of proteins in plasma and urine in clinical laboratory 
23. 
Chromatology 
Separate mixture of substances into component part in chemical laboratory 
24. 
Sphygmomanometer 
For indirect measurement of blood pressure 
25. 
ENG electroneurogram

To measure conductive velocity in peripheral nerve
26. 
Lithotripsy 
Removing kidney stones no invasively without risks 
27. 
Pump ox generator 
Replace the heart ,s pumping action and also the oxygenation provided by lung during surgery 
28. 
Infant Incubators 
For the care of premature newborns
29. 
Anesthesia machine 
To administer volatile anesthetic agents to patient in the operating room through their lungs.
30. 
Drug infusion pump 
Controlled infusion of fluids and drugs to the patient body


السلام عليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم 
اختكم sh.s
مصر


----------



## م.الدمشقي (23 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عيسى محمد الشامي (23 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"] السلام عليكم 
يوجد الان جهاز لعلاج الغرغرينة بواسطة ضغط الاكسجين .

((الشامي))[/grade]


----------



## محمد العصا (23 أبريل 2006)

يسلمو ايديك اخي على هالمجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.الدمشقي (26 أبريل 2006)

م/عيسى محمد الشامي قال:


> [grade="00bfff 4169e1 0000ff"] السلام عليكم
> يوجد الان جهاز لعلاج الغرغرينة بواسطة ضغط الاكسجين .
> 
> ((الشامي))[/grade]


ممكن معلومات اكثر عن الموضوع


----------



## electoabdo (28 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة عمل الاجهزة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتوجه بالشكر لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع اثابكم الله علي مجهوداتكم في انجاح هذا الرابط 
وانا اسف للتاخير وان شاء الله سنبدا شرح فكرة عمل وصيانة بعض الاجهزة بعد انتهاء موسم الدراسة ان شاء الله
وانا اطلب من كل من لديه معلومة الا يبخل بها علينا لتعم الفائدة للجميع ان شاء الله 
كما اود ان اشكر الاخت الفاضلة التي نشرت موضوع الاجهزة ووظيفتها وارجو منها ان تنشر كل ما تعرفه لتعم الفائدة
والي اللقاء بعد الامتحانات ونسالكم الدعاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم عبد الله*


----------



## على ماهر (29 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
احتاج الى مساعدتكم لدى مشروع تخرج فى قسم الهندسة الطبية واريد جهاز طبى حديث وارجو ان يحتوى الموضوع على اعطال الجهاز


----------



## على ماهر (29 أبريل 2006)

يا ريت ايتم الرد بسرعة لان ما عنديش الوقت الكافى


----------



## ابو ايه (9 مايو 2006)

سوف ابحث لك عن هذا الجهاز اخ علي في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله000000000م/ابو ايه


----------



## اسامة عمر (24 مايو 2006)

قسم الهندسة الطبية قسم ممتع واريد ان اوضح ان هذا القسم مطلوب كتير فى البلاد العربية والاوربية كما ان التدريب الصيفى للطلاب متاح فى جميه المستشفيات وجزاكم اللة كل الخير


----------



## مهموم اليمن (24 مايو 2006)

بسم الله 
شكرا للاخت الفاضلة على هذا المجهود::,,,,


----------



## مهموم اليمن (24 مايو 2006)

بسم الله 
شكرا للاخت الفاضله على هذا المجهود


----------



## yamenshahin (28 مايو 2006)

إنتي علطول كده يا باشمهندسة سباقة وبتعطي منغير ماتخدي
أنا تابعتك من ساعت العبارات التشجيعية إلي قولتيهالي
ربتا يكتر من أمثالك يا باشمهندسة دريم
تحياتي


----------



## eng/dream (29 مايو 2006)

لا شكر على واجب احنا موجودين كلنا علشان نفيد بعض
شكرا


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (30 مايو 2006)

اشكركم جميعا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## almoqasube (4 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## almoqasube (6 يونيو 2006)

*والله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين*

:80: السلام عليكم
أرجوا المساعدة من المهندسين 
أنا طالب في الهندسة إذا كان لدي إحدكم أي كتاب أو مواقع تساعدني في مسيرتي أرجو المسلعدة وبارك الله في الجميع:4:


----------



## Abu Hassan (15 يوليو 2006)

its my pleasure there are sections care by the medical instrumet\ation and thier functions and I will very tanking for you
Engr. Abu hassan


----------



## احمد84 (16 يوليو 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiiii kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrr


----------



## masri (11 أغسطس 2006)

الى الاخت eng/dream في البداية اود ان أشكرك على ما قدمتيه من اسماء للاجهزة ووظائفها و لكن اود أن اسئلك عن إمكانية تحميل مبدأ عمل كل جهاز مشكورة 
أخوكم المصري/فلسطين


----------



## ibrh_72 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*fluoroscopy*

جزاك الله كل خير ..
و اريد منك ان تذودني بمعلومات عن fluoroscopy


----------



## هيام محمد (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم :56: 
اشكركم على هذا المجهود العظيم 
انا طالبة فى المعهد الفنى الصحى قسم صيانة الاجهزة الطبية
وارجو منكم مساعدتى فى شرح بعض الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## معز فضل المولى (24 يناير 2007)

والله دي فكرة ممتازة يا اخ عبد الله


----------



## tweety1985 (31 يناير 2007)

عايزة معلومات كتيييييير عن الجديد فى ecg


----------



## abohmeed3000 (2 فبراير 2007)

نشكركم على فتح المجال لهذا الملتقى الرائع وانتظروا منا الجديد والمفيد ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالله نعمان (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف حال الجميع يارب تكونوا بخير
ياريت يا جماعهلو حد عنده معلومات عن اجهزة العلاج الطبيعي يبدا يضعها وجزاه الله كل خير
في انتظاركم
اخوكم عبدالله


----------



## المهندس بلكس (11 يوليو 2008)

موضوع تحفة و اكثر من رائع


----------



## hilal_bn (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا دريم هذا ما كنت ا بحث عنه تماما


----------



## التوزري (2 أغسطس 2008)

*فكرة عن بعض الاجهزة الطبية للذي له الفرنسية*

فكرة عن بعض الاجهزة الطبية للذي له الفرنسية


----------



## التوزري (2 أغسطس 2008)

*فكرة عن بعض اجهزة طبية اخرى للذي له الفرنسية*

فكرة عن بعض اجهزة طبية اخرى للذي له الفرنسية


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم.
إذا ممكن تحددوا الجهاز الذي تريدون التحدث عنه (( الاسم - مبدأ العمل - مخطط صندوقي- أجزاء أساسية - آليات التحكم إن وجدت - أعطال جهاز والصيانة)) .
وجميعنا جاهزون إن شاء الله .


----------



## التوزري (2 أغسطس 2008)

نبدا باذن الله
الاجهزة الطبية تنقسم الى ثلاثة فروع
الفرع الاول
الاجهزة الكاشفة
الثاني
الاجهزة المراقبة 
الثالث
الاجهزة المساعدة


----------



## التوزري (2 أغسطس 2008)

لنواصل بعون الله
اما الاجهزة الكاشفة 
فهي كل اجهزة التصور بانواعها ثم اجهزة التقاط كهربات بعض الاعضاء ثم كل اجهزة مخابر التحاليل
اما اجهزة المراقبة 
فهي تعتمد على تقنية التقاط كل المعلومات التي يحتويها جسم الانسان و الدالة على كيفية اداءه مثل اعدد دقات القلب وتخطيطه و مثل حرارة الجسم و مثل نسبة غازات الدم و مثل صوت قلب الجنين الى اخره
و اما الاجهزة المساعدة 
فهي اكثر الاجهزة خطورة فهي تتفاعل مباشرة مع اعضاء المريض مثل اجهزة التنفس الصناعي ز مثل اجهزة الكلى و مثل اجهزة الابر و مضخات التغذة


----------



## aahmh86 (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم , الإخوةا لمهندسين مطلوب مساعدتكم في موضوع بعنوان Muscular Bio-Stimulator Circuit 
مطلوب روابط لكتب اومواقع بصدد هذا الموضوع(تشتمل على :تصميم الدائرة,مبدأعمل الجهاز,مكونات الدائرة والفائدة منها).بأسرع وقت إن أمكن
ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
**********ارجو الافادة ممن صادف هذا الجهز***********
اخوتي الكرام هناك جهاز لعلاج مرض عدم الاحساس بالمثانة 
- كمن اصيب بحادث او
- سلس البول مثلا او ..........
هذا كنت قد رايته في مشفى وفقدت الاتصال بهم لاسالهم عن اسمه المهم هو جهاز
يعتمد على العلاج الفيزيائي اي بالاهتزاز حيث يقوم المريض باجراء عدة حصص على يد مختصين بreeducation
الى ان يسترجع الاحساس باذن الله 
هذا الجهاز اظنه هو لكن اريد اسمه فقط بالعربي الفرنسي او الانجليزي 


 بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت خيرا و زوجت بكرا


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووورين على هذا الموضوع الرائع ويعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mofssa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بعمل مشروع زي ال home automaition بس هغيره وهخليك hospital automaition عشان كدا انا بدور ع سينسور بس عاوز الدايره بتاعتها (circuit) عشان ابدأ بتنفذها ياااريت ترد عليا بأي حاجه يعني أما بالمساعدا او عدما وفي الحالتين اشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mofssa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

يعني انا عاوز ال(medical sensor circuit) ياااريت تقدر تخدمني وانا اميلي [email protected]


----------



## waleed20067 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

shokran


----------



## T.bader.m.g (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم(1) (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ولكن اين رابط التحميل لم اجده انا هيثم من سوريا ادرس الهندسة الطبية وحابب استفيد منكم


----------



## saad_aljuboury (7 فبراير 2010)

فكرة جيدة وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## tenderwind (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاكي الله الف خير


----------



## انسان مختلف (21 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية على طرح هالموضوع النادر جدا


----------



## ابو ايه (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوره يا بنت الاصول مواضيع ممتازة 

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## the king of heart (27 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## katanoma (27 أغسطس 2010)

_we will write here and we will discuss here also
thanks for this great forum_


----------



## ayman elfar elfar (27 أغسطس 2010)

:28:


م.الدمشقي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## issamd2010 (12 فبراير 2011)

*ذاكرة تخرج تقني سامي في الاجهزة الطبية بالفرنسية*

السلام عليكم................

هل من ذاكرة تخرج تقني سامي في جهاز Coadata 4001 اوأي اجهزة طبية اخرى
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?p=503232&posted=1#post503232#ixzz1DjcEJ9vz
​


----------



## amier alsharief (24 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (14 فبراير 2012)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=312320
*​


----------



## م/عبدالله المصري (14 فبراير 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=312320​


----------



## ziyadhussin (29 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا..................


----------



## ihsan (30 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## esameg (9 أكتوبر 2016)

[h=3](( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))[/h]


----------

